# admin-c / domainrecht  / domainverkauf



## united (4. April 2001)

hallo,
eine frage speziell zu puretec oder strato...

ich würde mir gerne eine domain sichern und sie zum verkauf anbieten. dazu muss ich ja admin-c der domain sein.

wenn ich bei strato oder puretec eine domain anmelde, bin ich dann automatisch admin-c?

und... ist es problemlos möglich diese domain zu verkaufen?
d.h. admin-c und adressen änderungng evtl umzug zu einem anderen server etc. ???

hat da jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (4. April 2001)

Da hier einige Leute vom <b>tutorials.de</b> - Team bei <i>1&1 Puretec</i> arbeiten, kann ich Dir genau sagen, wie sich das verhält:  
 
Du wirst als Kunde automatisch für alle bestellten Domains als Admin-C eingetragen und hast somit die Zügel in der Hand. Wenn Du eine Domain verkaufen möchtest, so kannst Du dich mit dem neuen Domain-Eigner über einen Preis einigen und anschliessend die Domain vom neuen Eigner per Providerwechsel/KK übertragen lassen. Natürlich lässt sich auch ein Puretec-interner KK machen, so dass also der neue Admin-C nicht unbedingt zu einem anderen Provider wechseln muss. 

Schau vielleicht mal auf http://faq.puretec.de
 
Enough said...


----------



## united (4. April 2001)

super! danke!
was bedeutet den KK? und was für kosten würden bei einer solchen domain-übertragung anfallen?

echt? wer arbeitet denn da? und was ?


----------



## Klon (4. April 2001)

KK = Konnektivitäts-Koordinierung 

Wenn du den Admin-C einer Domain hast so geht dem eine Delegation  voraus, also eine Konnektierung. Diese kann nur von einem ISP (Internet Service Provider), oder aber bei der DENIC eG per DENICdirect beantragt werden (der Dienst der DENIC ist allerdings auf DE Domains begrenzt).

Bei Puretec (und vielen anderen ISP's auch) sind solche KK-Anträge und der ganze schriftliche Kappes kostenlos und werden von denen übernommen, geht alles sehr zügig. 

Bei Rechtsfragen bezüglich Domainhandel (also Konnektierung, Übertragung, ACK, etc.) kanst du dich an die DENIC wenden:

DENIC eG Domain Verwaltungs- und Betriebsgesellschaft
Wiesenhüttenplatz 26
60329 Frankfurt am Main
Telefon: +49 (0)69 / 27235-271
Telefax: +49 (0)69 / 27235-235
E-Mail: recht@denic.de


Beste Grüße,
Klon
[Editiert von Klon am 04.04.2001 um 16:13]


----------

